# TT valuation dropped / selling a car



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

My Mk2 TT 3.2 V6 has been on eBay for some time now. Before Christmas I was getting offers at around 8.7-9.3k but I was been greedy and wanted more, now I can't even get any offers anywhere near that.

Anyone had any thought on auto trader? I've had it on ebay for the last few months and ive thought of putting it on auto trader. Took a look at auto trader thinking it was going to be a similar price. And they want £35 for 2 weeks! And £57 for 6 weeks?! Wtf? Is auto trader really worth it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

legend139 said:


> My Mk2 TT 3.2 V6 has been on eBay for some time now. Before Christmas I was getting offers at around 8.7-9.3k but I was been greedy and wanted more, now I can't even get any offers anywhere near that.
> 
> Anyone had any thought on auto trader? I've had it on ebay for the last few months and ive thought of putting it on auto trader. Took a look at auto trader thinking it was going to be a similar price. And they want £35 for 2 weeks! And £57 for 6 weeks?! Wtf? Is auto trader really worth it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My old TT sold really quick on ebay and got a really good price to, sounds like you want to much for the car if its not sold(no offense meant). Also when a car has been advertised for a long period it puts people off as they assume something is wrong with it, at least I would. What is it advertised for? If you are happy with getting around the high 8's then advertise it at £8995 and see what happens, with you saying you were being greedy turning down decent offers before christmas im guessing you are asking around 10k?

As for Autotrader, there is no way I was paying their prices when ebay is seen by more people and costs £15 for a month or whatever it is.


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Firstly its a terrible time of year to sell a car like a TT . i would say pull it off then relist it on a totally fresh listing with different pics and write up. Buyers will see the original listing date if you just keep the same listing and if its been about a few months they will run away. Also be realistic on price. The new 2015 models are coming about on the 2nd hand market now meaning the knock on effect will be around the market for a while as people trade up.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

A lot of people seem to struggle after Christmas, money wise. Also I have tried selling cars on eBay before, cheaper car (£0- £3000) seem to sell alright but more expensive cars seem to sell a lot better on autotrader. Guessing people subconsciously think if this seller is willing to scrimp on the cost of selling a car what else have they scrimped on. Also autotrader has a much bigger name for buying/ selling cars.

I had a Beemer I was selling for £15k a few years ago, spent a month on eBay with just a few nibbles but nothing serious. Put it on autotrader and sold within 3 days. It's not a lot of money to spend if your really serious about selling. Put it on see how it goes!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

I had it on eBay at the very beginning for 10k and was getting offers at 9.3k ish. But I wanted 9.5k at the time so kept holding it off. Now I've got it on at 8.7k and I can't get any bites at all.

Yeah I understand it been after Christmas people just won't have the cash. Was just wondering if the value was been effected slightly now as grizzlebear said with the mk3 rolling out second hand sellers now.

Really need to get it shifted as it's costing me too much now and he money could be going elsewhere. Anyho I've walked it on auto trader and nearly died at the price but thought it might help putting it somewhere else. As I know a few people will only look at there as apose to ebay.

Also seems good advice to re upload new photos and a different write up tbh.

Cheers chaps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Without being harsh, the trade value (based on your reg) is only 6k, at 9k you are really aiming too high IMO.
You can get them on Autotrader for around 7k from a trader, 8k for the better ones.

If you want to sell it, you'll need to hit market prices/expectation.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

no offence taking mate don't worry. I've been offered part ex 7k from VW. But I find it odd that 3 months ago I was getting offers around 9k and now non at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

A guess would be the discounts on MK3s have pushed down the used prices too which ripples all the way down.
Also MK3 being on the used market now means MK2 prices will just accelerate downwards.

IMO..


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

I dont think they will keep dropping, once all the "trade ups" have gone it will level itself out. It did when the mk2 came out. People are always flush before xmas and the summer makes them want a new car before xmas knowing how skint they will be when santa's been.

Hang in there


----------



## golfgtidude (Feb 12, 2016)

Plus the mk 3 tt has come out so mk 2's money has dropped


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Grizzlebear said:


> I dont think they will keep dropping, once all the "trade ups" have gone it will level itself out. It did when the mk2 came out. People are always flush before xmas and the summer makes them want a new car before xmas knowing how skint they will be when santa's been.
> 
> Hang in there


Prices wont go up, they are only going one direction - downwards.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Its been interesting watching TT prices in the last 12 months.

Good low mileage mk1 TTs esp V6 and QS variants have seen prices steadily rise, whereas the MK2 esp V6 have seen prices tumble in the last 6 months.

If you look at various adverts now you will see MK1 and MK2 cars and comparable prices, which is depressing as I'm still looking for an Orange MK1


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> I'm still looking for an Orange MK1


Spray cans, Chris? 
[getting my coat]


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I have toyed with spray cans and wrap, but I don't think I'd be happy unless it was factory. I'd have yellow, but I've heard stories about people who drive yellow cars ....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> I've heard stories about people who drive yellow cars ....


Go tell :roll:


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Couldn't do that


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Go on, go on [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Oh ok then.

I'm told that yellow Car drivers tend to be fit, attractive people. While I'm quite attractive, I'm not that fit . Hence yellow won't work.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> I'm not that fit


There's help for you :wink:


----------

